# Octacore-Notebooks?



## Tim1974 (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ich sah letztlich erstmals einen Laptop mit einer AMD Ryzen 7 1700 CPU drinn und war erstaunt, daß diese CPU nun auch schon in Laptops angeboten wird.
Was ich mich fragte war, ob es sich dabei exakt um die gleiche Version handelt, die man für Desktop-PCs zu kaufen bekommt, oder ob es eine Stromsparversion speziell für Laptops ist?
Denn eine TDP von 65 Watt sind zwar im Desktop Segment ein toller Wert für einen Octacore, aber für einen Laptop doch schon eine ganze Menge, wenn man oft ohne Netzanschluss arbeiten möchte, oder?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (8. Januar 2018)

Du redest von den ASUS ROG Laptops es gibt nur die normalen 8-Kerner.
Ausserdem bietet XMG unter anderem auch den i7 8700 auch mit k in Laptops an dass sind 95Watt!


----------



## claster17 (9. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Denn eine TDP von 65 Watt sind zwar im Desktop Segment ein toller Wert für einen Octacore, aber für einen Laptop doch schon eine ganze Menge, wenn man oft ohne Netzanschluss arbeiten möchte, oder?



Die Dinger haben auch keine berauschende Akkulaufzeit. Die sind darauf ausgelegt, dass man sie die meiste Zeit am Netz betreibt. Eine stromsparende GPU gibts auch nicht.



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Ausserdem bietet XMG unter anderem auch den i7 8700 auch mit k in Laptops an dass sind 95Watt!



Das ist noch gar nichts. Schau dir mal "Notebooks" basierend auf dem Clevo P570WM an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, du siehst richtig. Es ist ein ausgewachsener LGA2011.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Januar 2018)

Ja genau, die Asus ROG Laptops meinte ich. Sind die denn gut verarbeitet, also was die Kühlung angeht, Spannungswandler auf dem Board usw. kann so ein Gerät ebenso lange halten wie ein gut durchdachter Tower-PC?


----------



## DKK007 (9. Januar 2018)

Wird natürlich alles Wärmer auf kleinem Raum.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> .... lange halten wie ein gut durchdachter Tower-PC?



Glaskugelfrage Tim!


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Januar 2018)

Mal eine andere Frage zum Thema Laptops, sind die Laptop-CPUs von Intel da eigentlich auch in einem LGA-Sockel?
Falls ja, würde ich mal vermuten, daß die dann erschütterungsempfindlicher sind als AMDs im PGA-Sockel.

Aber die Heatspreader sind bei mobilen CPUs auch bei Intel verlötet, oder etwa auch nicht mehr?


----------



## mySN.de (9. Januar 2018)

Hallo Tim1974,

die mobilen CPUs von Intel haben keinen Heatspreader.

Warum sollte ein Notebook mit LGA-Sockel empfindlicher auf Erschütterungen reagieren? Bzw. ab welchen Erschütterungsgrad rechnest du mit Problemen?
Zug-/Bus-/Autofahren ist damit jedenfalls kein Problem. 

Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Januar 2018)

Na ich denke da an die aktuelle Kühlerproblematik mit Skylake und anscheinend auch neueren CPUs. 
Klar wird in einem Laptop kein ca. 1 kg Kühler auf die CPU drücken, aber der LGA-Sockel ist doch auch unabhängig davon zumindest für mich sehr wenig vertrauenserweckend, die CPU wird ja im wesentlichen nur durch die Pins und eine kleine Auflagefläche am Sockelrand gestützt und das Substrat der CPU ist bei Intel ja ziemlich dünn geworden (seit Skylake), also ich hab da kein Vertrauen mehr.
Bei AMD und dem PGA-Sockel liegt das Substrat der CPU komplett auf dem Sockel auf, die Pins sind da ja an der CPU und auch noch dicker als die feinen Pins im LGA-Sockel. Das ist für mich die wesentlich solidere Variante!


----------



## claster17 (9. Januar 2018)

Echte Laptop-CPUs sind idR verlötet.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Januar 2018)

Tim... hast du dir die Aufgabe gemacht jetzt ständig gegen den LGA-Sockel zu missionieren? 

Du hast doch auch einen Laptop steht der nur rum, oder hast du ihn schon mal auf Reisen mitgenommen?

Ich kann dir sagen aus eigener Erfahrung Laptop CPUs überleben schlechte Kopfsteinpflasterstrassen, Flugzeugturbulenzen auf Langstreckenflügen und auch Bahnreisen in osteuropäische Länder (Wer dortige Schienenwege kennt weiß was ich meine.), 

also sofern du den Laptop nicht als Diskus mißbrauchst, ihn nicht einem Falltest benutzt oder deine Freundin diesen nicht als Meinungsverstärker benutzt ist die CPU in ihrem Sockel relativ sicher.


----------



## mardsis (9. Januar 2018)

Neue Notebooks CPUs sind meist verlötet, vor allem die u Prozessoren, also die Low-Voltage CPUs, die gibt es soweit ich weiß gar nicht gesockelt. Aber bis zur meines Erachtens 4ten (Haswell) Generation waren die größeren CPUs mit einer TDP 35W und aufwärts auch durchaus noch gesockelt, in einem PGA-Sockel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Tim... hast du dir die Aufgabe gemacht jetzt ständig gegen den LGA-Sockel zu missionieren?



Gut erkannt! 

Aber wie mardsis weiter unten schrieb, sind anscheinend viele Laptop-CPUs fest verlötet oder im PGA-Sockel, anscheinend dann ja auch die Intel-CPUs. 
Man muß nur mal überlegen, warum Intel das wohl bei Laptops macht, sicherlich weil der LGA-Sockel viel zu empfindlich für mobile Geräte wären, dann würde vermutlich Kopfsteinpflaster, schlechte Bahnstrecken oder ähnliches schon die Hardware ernsthaft gefährden.
Ein Grund mehr, für mich, egal was ich kaufe, immer auf PGA-Sockel zu achten, das sichert meine Investition schon deutlich gegen Totalausfälle, zumindest was die CPU betrifft.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Januar 2018)

Na dann hoffe ich für dich das du deinen i3 nicht irgendwann aus seinem Sockel nehmen musst oder den PC mal transportieren.

Ach übrigens das mein jetziger PC eine Autofahrt von 400 km überlebt hat war dann wohl reines Glück oder wie?


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ach übrigens das mein jetziger PC eine Autofahrt von 400 km überlebt hat war dann wohl reines Glück oder wie?



Das war kein Glück sondern lag schlicht an der flachen Erde. 
Macht eben eine Menge aus, wenn man auf einer starren Scheibe lebt anstatt -- wie viele annehmen -- auf einer Kugel, die mit über 1600Km/h am Äquator rotiert.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Januar 2018)

Den i3 rühre ich nicht an, den nehm ich keinesfalls aus dem Sockel, sonst geht er nachher genauso danach kaputt wie mein i7. 

Übrigens hab ich keinen Laptop und hatte auch noch nie einen, ich fand es nur eben mal sehr interessant über die neuen Geräte mit R7-1700 zu diskutieren. 
Das zeigt mal wieder was der Ryzen für eine tolle CPU ist, daß man ihn einfach so auch in einem Laptop verbauen kann, geringe Abwärme bei extrem hoher Rechenleistung. 

Genau das Gegenteil davon wäre dann ein Laptop mit FX-9590! 
Gabs sowas mal oder wäre sowas überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Venom89 (9. Januar 2018)

Nennt man auch Spam 

Wie bereits gezeigt wurde gibt es auch einen stinknormalen LGA 2011 mobile Sockel.
Meist wird jedoch verlötet.
Weil es sich schlicht nicht lohnt, da CPUs in einem Laptop so gut wie nie getauscht werden.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war kein Glück sondern lag schlicht an der flachen Erde.
> Macht eben eine Menge aus, wenn man auf einer starren Scheibe lebt anstatt -- wie viele annehmen -- auf einer Kugel, die mit über 1600Km/h am Äquator rotiert.


Zum Glück gehört Tim nicht auch noch zu den Flacherdlern, sonst hätten wir noch eine Threadflut im WPW-Forum zubefürchten.


----------



## shadie (9. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war kein Glück sondern lag schlicht an der flachen Erde.
> Macht eben eine Menge aus, wenn man auf einer starren Scheibe lebt anstatt -- wie viele annehmen -- auf einer Kugel, die mit über 1600Km/h am Äquator rotiert.



Nicht das Thema wieder


----------



## claster17 (9. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Man muß nur mal überlegen, warum Intel das wohl bei Laptops macht, sicherlich weil der LGA-Sockel viel zu empfindlich für mobile Geräte wären, dann würde vermutlich Kopfsteinpflaster, schlechte Bahnstrecken oder ähnliches schon die Hardware ernsthaft gefährden.



Einerseits wird verlötet, um ein Nachrüsten zu verhindern. Ein anderer Grund ist der, dass eine gesockelte CPU niemals so flach wie eine verlötete CPU ist. Je dünner das Notebook, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass die CPU verlötet ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Januar 2018)

Nagut, aber wenn ich mir ein Notebook kaufe, dann schon am ehesten eines mit AMD Ryzen 7 CPU, weil ich dies für am zukunftssichersten halte.

Mal eine andere Frage und zwar zur Grafik, besagtes Notebook von Asus hat neben dem R7 die AMD Radeon RX 580 (4 GB) Grafik, ist das eine Highend-Lösung für Notebooks oder doch eher nur Mittelklasse?
Wäre diese Grafikkarte bei FHD schneller als eine Geforce GTX 1060 6 GB?


----------



## claster17 (10. Januar 2018)

Der Ryzen7 ist nur zukunftssicher, wenn du dich permanent in der Nähe einer Steckdose aufhältst.
Die mobile RX580 ist, anders als die normale RX580, der 1060 leicht unterlegen, weil sie heruntergetaktet werden musste.

Lies hier selbst nach:
Test Asus ROG Strix GL702ZC (Ryzen 7 1700, Radeon RX 580) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX 580 (4 GB) Grafik, ist das eine Highend-Lösung für Notebooks oder doch eher nur Mittelklasse?



Na Tim... sind wir wieder zu faul Google zu benutzen? 

Hättest das mal gemacht, denn dir wäre aufgefallen das es sogar Laptops mit einer GTX 1080 gibt. 

Ach und nur weil eine Grafikkarte sich in einem Laptop befindet, ändert sich nicht ihre Leistungsklasse... wie kommt man nur auf so eine Idee? 




> Wäre diese Grafikkarte bei FHD schneller als eine Geforce GTX 1060 6 GB?



Auch hier nicht auf die Idee gekommen, das man diese Frage selbstständig lösen könnte, mit der Hilfe durch Google? 

PS: Du bist also nicht nur sehr unentschlossen, sondern in einigen Situationen auch unselbstständig ... sehr auffällig sogar! 

Stellst du deiner Lebensabschnittsgefährtin (falls du eine hast) in gewissen Situationen auch so viele Fragen?


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Na Tim... sind wir wieder zu faul Google zu benutzen?
> 
> Hättest das mal gemacht, denn dir wäre aufgefallen das es sogar Laptops mit einer GTX 1080 gibt.
> 
> Ach und nur weil eine Grafikkarte sich in einem Laptop befindet, ändert sich nicht ihre Leistungsklasse... wie kommt man nur auf so eine Idee?



Einspruch! 
Man bemißt die Leistungsklassen an dem, was es in dem jeweiligen Sektor gibt, und wenn es da keine GTX 1080 Ti für Laptops gibt, ist die GTX 1080 eben schon die Leistungsspitze und damit Mobile/Notebook-Highend.
Wobei ich locker und ohne Zweifel auch schon die GTX 1070 in einem Laptop als Highend einstufen würde, es gibt ja nur wenige Geräte die was stärkeres drinn haben und der Sprung von der GTX 1070 zur 1080 ist ja nun auch nicht so riesig.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Auch hier nicht auf die Idee gekommen, das man diese Frage selbstständig lösen könnte, mit der Hilfe durch Google?
> 
> PS: Du bist also nicht nur sehr unentschlossen, sondern in einigen Situationen auch unselbstständig ... sehr auffällig sogar! [...]



Naja, was soll man dazu jetzt sagen, der eine ergoogelt sich gerne alles selbst, der andere tritt lieber in direkte Kommunikation mit anderen, ich gehöre halt zur zweiten Sorte.
Aber wenn alle immer alles ergoogeln würden, wozu bräuchte es dann Foren?
Außerdem würden dann einige gar keine Möglichkeit mehr haben auf anderen wie mir rum zu hacken und so ihre Aggressionen  und Frust abzubauen. 

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema R7-Laptop, die Entscheidung bei mir ist gefallen, ich werd ihn nicht kaufen, aus folgenden Gründen:
1. zu teuer
2. viel zu laut (vorallem unter Last)
3. Last-Temperaturen sind mir zu hoch
4. nur 8 GB RAM und dann auch nur 1 Modul
5. Festplatte, ich würde nur eine große SSD wollen, ist leiser, schneller und energiesparender, außerdem noch erschütterungsresistenter
6. Mainboard mit B350-Chipsatz, hier würde ich einen X370 erwarten und auch genauere Infos zu den Spawas und deren Kühlung
7. Grafikkarte mit nur 4 GB VRAM, hier würde ich 6-8 GB erwarten


----------



## Abductee (10. Januar 2018)

Bei der Leistungsklasse könnte man sich auch eine externe GPU anschaun.
Das Gehäuse dafür kostet zwar etwas, dafür ist man dann fast freie Wahl bei der Grafikkarte und kann es auch für zukünftige Notebooks mitnehmen.
Wegen den Treibern würd ich hier aber Windows 10 als Pflicht ansehen.

Zum Beispiel:
HP Omen GA1-1000ng externes Grafikkarten Gehause: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (10. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Man bemißt die Leistungsklassen an dem, was es in dem jeweiligen Sektor gibt



Ach wann bist zu dieser Erleuchtung gekommen? Hattest du bis vor Kurzem nicht noch eine ganz andere Definition. 



> ist die GTX 1080 eben schon die Leistungsspitze und damit Mobile/Notebook-Highend.



Ich wusste das bereits. [emoji14]




> Naja, was soll man dazu jetzt sagen, der eine ergoogelt sich gerne alles selbst, der andere tritt lieber in direkte Kommunikation mit anderen, ich gehöre halt zur zweiten Sorte.



Der Eine kann simple Fragen halt selbst beantworten, weil er sich selbst bemüht sein Wissen zu erweitern und weiß wie er das Internet dafür nutzen kann. 

Der Andere lässt sich halt alles in einem Forum auf einem Silbertablet liefern, weil einer bestimmt bereit ist seinen Counter zu erhöhen... die Chance für Letzteres ist zugestanden auch enorm hoch. 

Ich könnte ja jetzt auch wieder die Theorie aufstellen, das du einfach simple Fragen stellst, um deine Threads am Leben zu erhalten, aber ich kann mich noch nicht wirklich entscheiden welche der Thesen ich für dich gelten lassen muss. 



> Aber wenn alle immer alles ergoogeln würden, wozu bräuchte es dann Foren?



Gute Frage.... sie wird übrigens gerne von Usern gestellt die simple Fragen nicht selbstständig erarbeiten können. 




> Außerdem würden dann einige gar keine Möglichkeit mehr haben auf anderen wie mir rum zu hacken und so ihre Aggressionen  und Frust abzubauen.



Also wenn das dein Ziel ist, dann hast du es bei mir nicht erreicht... ich möchte dich nur zu etwas mehr Eigenbemühung bringen. Zumindest hab ICH die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben bei dir.   



> die Entscheidung bei mir ist gefallen, ich werd ihn nicht kaufen



Die Erfahrung in diesem Forum, um einen wirklichen Kaufwillen, hast du mal wieder völlig bestätigt.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ach wann bist zu dieser Erleuchtung gekommen? Hattest du bis vor Kurzem nicht noch eine ganz andere Definition.



Ich lerne halt dazu und entwickele mich weiter.
Ich stufen meine GTX 1060 6 GB auch nichtmehr als Highend ein, auch wenn in meinem Fall die Asus ROG Strix Karte von der Kühllösung her schon Highend ist, aber darum geht es ja nicht.
Da es nun ja die GTX 1080 Ti und auch die neue Titan... gibt, kann ich damit Leben, wenn die GTX 1060 als obere Mittelklasse eingestuft wird und das bezogen auf alle Karten, wenn es nur um Hardcore-Gaming geht, kann sie vermutlich auch als Einstiegskarte eingestuft werden.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich wusste das bereits. http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji14.png
> 
> Der Eine kann simple Fragen halt selbst beantworten, weil er sich selbst bemüht sein Wissen zu erweitern und weiß wie er das Internet dafür nutzen kann.
> 
> ...



Ich gehöre einfach zu denjenigen, denen es Spaß macht über unterschiedliche Themen angeregt zu diskutieren. Mitunter formuliere ich manches etwas provokativ, aber eben um damit die Teilnehmer manchmal erst etwas aus der Reserve zu locken, nicht um diese zu ärgern, sondern um dadurch eine angeregte Diskussion erst so richtig ins Rollen zu bringen.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Gute Frage.... sie wird übrigens gerne von Usern gestellt die simple Fragen nicht selbstständig erarbeiten können.
> 
> Also wenn das dein Ziel ist, dann hast du es bei mir nicht erreicht... ich möchte dich nur zu etwas mehr Eigenbemühung bringen. Zumindest hab ICH die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben bei dir.



Selbst wenn ich etwas schon sicher zu wissen glaube, ergoogelt habe, werde ich trotzdem meist noch gerne hier dazu Fragen stellen, weil ich eben gerne mehrere Meinungen höre/lese, bevor ich Entscheidungen treffe.

Was das Notebook betrifft, ernsthafte Kaufabsichten hatte ich da nie, weil ich eigentlich kein mobiles Gerät brauche, aber ich fand es sehr interessant genaueres über dieses "mobile Rechenmonster" heraus zu finden und das ist mir ja sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Venom89 (10. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich lerne halt dazu und entwickele mich weiter.



Leider noch nicht genug.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich stufen meine GTX 1060 6 GB auch nichtmehr als Highend ein, auch wenn in meinem Fall die Asus ROG Strix Karte von der Kühllösung her schon Highend ist, aber darum geht es ja nicht.



Oh die Kühler sind Ok meiner Meinung nach. Die meisten verteufeln diese "direktCU" Lösung aber eher.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da es nun ja die GTX 1080 Ti und auch die neue Titan... gibt, kann ich damit Leben, wenn die GTX 1060 als obere Mittelklasse eingestuft wird und das bezogen auf alle Karten, wenn es nur um Hardcore-Gaming geht, kann sie vermutlich auch als Einstiegskarte eingestuft werden.



Mittelklasse. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre einfach zu denjenigen, denen es Spaß macht über unterschiedliche Themen angeregt zu diskutieren. Mitunter formuliere ich manches etwas provokativ, aber eben um damit die Teilnehmer manchmal erst etwas aus der Reserve zu locken, nicht um diese zu ärgern, sondern um dadurch eine angeregte Diskussion erst so richtig ins Rollen zu bringen.



Du tust so als würdest du hochspannende Beiträge hier verfassen. [emoji38]



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich etwas schon sicher zu wissen glaube, ergoogelt habe, werde ich trotzdem meist noch gerne hier dazu Fragen stellen, weil ich eben gerne mehrere Meinungen höre/lese, bevor ich Entscheidungen treffe.



Du triffst doch eh keine Entscheidung. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was das Notebook betrifft, ernsthafte Kaufabsichten hatte ich da nie, weil ich eigentlich kein mobiles Gerät brauche, aber ich fand es sehr interessant genaueres über dieses "mobile Rechenmonster" heraus zu finden und das ist mir ja sehr gut gelungen.



Das war uns klar das dies der nächste nutzlose Google Ersatz Thread wird. Und dir auch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## claster17 (10. Januar 2018)

Der Strix Kühler auf der 1060 ist ein reiner Blender. Gute Optik mit miserabler Leistung. Selbst die minimale Lüftergeschwindigkeit, welche zu hoch ist, kühlt ausreichend. Dabei erkennt man im Vergleich zur MSI Gaming die unglaublich schlechte Effizienz dieses Kühlers, da die MSI trotz kleineren Kühlkörpers sowohl leiser als auch kälter arbeitet.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> also sofern du den Laptop nicht als Diskus mißbrauchst, ihn nicht einem Falltest benutzt oder deine Freundin diesen nicht als Meinungsverstärker benutzt ist die CPU in ihrem Sockel relativ sicher.



Selbst bei stürzen ist es kein Problem. Wenn trifft es vor allem die HDD und eventuell wird das Gehäuse beschädigt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. Januar 2018)

Das kann ich durchaus bestätigen, das Übliche am "Stromkabelhängenbleiben" ist mir auch schon passiert und der Laptop war schneller vom Tisch als ich gefallen bin.

Zum Glück ist uns beiden nichts geschehen.


----------



## amdahl (11. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Man muß nur mal überlegen, warum Intel das wohl bei Laptops macht, sicherlich weil der LGA-Sockel viel zu empfindlich für mobile Geräte wären, dann würde vermutlich Kopfsteinpflaster, schlechte Bahnstrecken oder ähnliches schon die Hardware ernsthaft gefährden.


Wieder das alte Schema. Etwas Neues gehört und gleich die absurdeste Theorie dazu ausgedacht ohne auch nur eine Sekunde zu recherchieren. Dabei könnte man ja auf Hinweise stoßen die die eigene Theorie als Hirngespinst entlarven.
Die alternativen Erklärungen die danach kamen und deutlich plausibler sind werden an ihm wieder abperlen. Fortan wird er also auch "LGA-Sockel sind zu fragil für Notebooks" in sein Bullshit-Bingo aufnehmen und es als Fakt verkaufen in seinen vielen weiteren Threads.
Wie kann man nur gleichzeitig so weltfremd und von seinem eigenen Urteilsvermögen überzeugt sein.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich lerne halt dazu und entwickele mich weiter.



Das deine Lernkurve nicht sehr steil ist gibst du jetzt aber bitte zu, denn niemand braucht mehrere Monate, um zu erkennen das mehrere Leute die sagen, das etwas so ist, weil sie sich auskennen, auch wirklich so ist und nicht wie man es selbst definiert. 

Das kannst du mir als ehemaliger Ausbilder in der Bundeswehr nicht weismachen. Die Gruppendynamik zwingt die Person eigentlich schon lieber "die Fresse" zu halten, als verbal auf "die Fresse" zu bekommen oder sich freiwillig der Lächerlichkeit der Anderen auszusetzen.

Man könnte sowas bei völliger Absicht auch fast schon als Fetisch bezeichnen oder für eine begrenzte Auffassungsgabe halten. Ist wirklich keine Beleidigung, denn ich lege hier nur meine Gedanken ganz offen auf den Tisch... ich bin halt so.  




> Ich gehöre einfach zu denjenigen, denen es Spaß macht über unterschiedliche Themen angeregt zu diskutieren. Mitunter formuliere ich manches etwas provokativ, aber eben um damit die Teilnehmer manchmal erst etwas aus der Reserve zu locken, nicht um diese zu ärgern, sondern um dadurch eine angeregte Diskussion erst so richtig ins Rollen zu bringen.



Dir macht es also Spaß provokant zu fragen, um auch ja eine Antwort zu bekommen? Na du kennst Spielchen... 

Ich meine warum muss man den User in einem Forum "aus der Reserve" locken.
Es gibt bestimmt genug die das auch ohne Provokation in einer Frage machen. 

Zumal was ist an deiner Frage die man auch wirklich selbst beantworten könnte (mit Hilfe von Google) provokant? Das stellen ebend dieser Frage nichts anderes... kein einziges Wort in dieser Frage war provokant! 

In der realen Welt bist du doch bestimmt nicht so, denn irgendwann trifft man genau den nonverbalen Koleriker den man eine Frage nicht so "provokant" stellen sollte und das kannst du doch nicht wirklich wollen?!  




> Selbst wenn ich etwas schon sicher zu wissen glaube, ergoogelt habe, werde ich trotzdem meist noch gerne hier dazu Fragen stellen, weil ich eben gerne mehrere Meinungen höre/lese, bevor ich Entscheidungen treffe.



Um sicher zu gehen, daß es auch stimmt, also das was vielleicht in der ergoogelten Seite schon viele User gesagt haben? 

Selbst wenn du mehrere Quellen hast die das bestätigen? 

Wiki ist zum Beispiel auch so ein Platz, eine Datenbank die von Usern für User gemacht wurde... viele Quellen.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Januar 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Wieder das alte Schema. Etwas Neues gehört und gleich die absurdeste Theorie dazu ausgedacht ohne auch nur eine Sekunde zu recherchieren. Dabei könnte man ja auf Hinweise stoßen die die eigene Theorie als Hirngespinst entlarven.
> Die alternativen Erklärungen die danach kamen und deutlich plausibler sind werden an ihm wieder abperlen. Fortan wird er also auch "LGA-Sockel sind zu fragil für Notebooks" in sein Bullshit-Bingo aufnehmen und es als Fakt verkaufen in seinen vielen weiteren Threads.
> Wie kann man nur gleichzeitig so weltfremd und von seinem eigenen Urteilsvermögen überzeugt sein.



Bullshit ist eben genau das was du von dir gibst, gerade hier mal wieder, denn du wirst mir jetzt sicher nicht weiß machen wollen, nicht mehr zu wissen was mir Anfang letzten Jahres mit meinem Board und CPU passiert ist, daraus hab ich am meisten gelernt, in Kombination mit dem unglaublichen Ärger, den ich die 3 Jahre davor mit dem Rechner schon hatte. 
Das Lernergebnis war da: 1. Laden/Händler wechseln, 2. selbst zusammenbauen und 3.  nur Komponenten kaufen, wo das mit dem Sockel und der CPU, ebenso der Kühlung (Heatspreader) besser bzw. anders gelöst ist.
Das ich mir diese Fragen auch bei Laptops stelle ist nur mehr als verständlich.
Da es dir anscheinend aber nicht darum geht, sachlich über Fakten zu diskutieren, sondern lieber zu stänkern, kann ich es mir eigentlich sparen darauf überhaupt weiter einzugehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das deine Lernkurve nicht sehr steil ist gibst du jetzt aber bitte zu, denn niemand braucht mehrere Monate, um zu erkennen das mehrere Leute die sagen, das etwas so ist, weil sie sich auskennen, auch wirklich so ist und nicht wie man es selbst definiert.



Dieser Logik kann ich jetzt nicht so ganz folgen, denn ohne eigene praktische Erfahrungen mit den Bauteilen, über die diskutiert wird, kann ich praktisch eigentlich nicht schnell dazu lernen, allenfalls theoretisch.
Außerdem müßte dir ja auch aufgefallen sein, das in "meinen" Threads hier im wesentlichen immer nur relativ weniger und meist die gleichen Leute kritisch auftreten und von oben herab bestimmen wollen, was richtig und wichtig und was falsch und unwichtig ist.
Vielleicht sollten einige hier auch mal darüber nachdenken, warum sich eben nicht mehr Leute an diesen Diskussionen beteiligen, denn gerade die Leute hier im Forum, von denen ich über die letzten Jahre den Eindruck gewonnen habe, daß sie wirklich Ahnung haben, halten sich hier meist gepflegt zurück, warum ist das wohl so? 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das kannst du mir als ehemaliger Ausbilder in der Bundeswehr nicht weismachen. Die Gruppendynamik zwingt die Person eigentlich schon lieber "die Fresse" zu halten, als verbal auf "die Fresse" zu bekommen oder sich freiwillig der Lächerlichkeit der Anderen auszusetzen.
> 
> Man könnte sowas bei völliger Absicht auch fast schon als Fetisch bezeichnen oder für eine begrenzte Auffassungsgabe halten. Ist wirklich keine Beleidigung, denn ich lege hier nur meine Gedanken ganz offen auf den Tisch... ich bin halt so.



Mir war es schon immer recht egal, was andere von oder über mich denken, insbesondere wenn ich im Vorfeld schon merke, daß ein eher feindseeliges Klima mir gegenüber herrscht, oder man auf meine Argumente sowieso nicht näher eingehen will (oder kann).



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dir macht es also Spaß provokant zu fragen, um auch ja eine Antwort zu bekommen? Na du kennst Spielchen...
> 
> Ich meine warum muss man den User in einem Forum "aus der Reserve" locken.
> Es gibt bestimmt genug die das auch ohne Provokation in einer Frage machen.



Teilweise hab ich mir das hier angewöhnt, denn ich hab in den 3 Jahren,  in denen ich nur Ärger mit dem letzten PC hatte immer wieder hier nach  Lösungen gesucht und leider meist keine gefunden, viele meine Fragen  wurden ignoriert bzw. nicht beantwortet, aus welchen Gründen auch  immer...
Da gewöhnt man sich dann halt das nachbohren und provokanter Fragen bzw. provokantere Thesen aufstellen an.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Zumal was ist an deiner Frage die man auch wirklich selbst beantworten könnte (mit Hilfe von Google) provokant? Das stellen ebend dieser Frage nichts anderes... kein einziges Wort in dieser Frage war provokant!
> 
> In der realen Welt bist du doch bestimmt nicht so, denn irgendwann trifft man genau den nonverbalen Koleriker den man eine Frage nicht so "provokant" stellen sollte und das kannst du doch nicht wirklich wollen?!



Also erst schreibst du meine Fragen seien ja gar nicht provokant und man könne sie auch einfach mit Hilfe von Google klären und dann machst du dir sorgen, daß ich mit meiner Vorgehensweise real mit manchen Menschen Probleme bekommen könnte? 
Fällt dir der Widerspruch auf? 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Um sicher zu gehen, daß es auch stimmt, also das was vielleicht in der ergoogelten Seite schon viele User gesagt haben?
> 
> Selbst wenn du mehrere Quellen hast die das bestätigen?
> 
> Wiki ist zum Beispiel auch so ein Platz, eine Datenbank die von Usern für User gemacht wurde... viele Quellen.



Desto mehr objektive Meinungen ich kenne, desto einfach fällt es mir etwas zu glauben und ggf. auch meine bis dato vorherrschende Meinung zu ändern.
Leider merke ich von dem besagten Kreis hier, der mir meist genervt und beleidigend auf meine Fragen antwortet eben alles andere als Objektivität und eben darum ändere ich darauf hin auch meist nicht meine Meinung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dieser Logik kann ich jetzt nicht so ganz folgen, denn ohne eigene praktische Erfahrungen mit den Bauteilen, über die diskutiert wird, kann ich praktisch eigentlich nicht schnell dazu lernen, allenfalls theoretisch.



Also dann erkläre ich dir halt nochmal.... wenn viele Leute sagen das eine GTX 1060 eine Mittelklassekarte ist und es sogar so in Zeitschriften steht (was mehrmals kommuniziert wurde) , dann muss das richtig sein und nicht das was du dir selbst definierst was die GTX 1060 für eine Güteklasse hat. Die mehrere Monate dauernde Diskussionen darüber waren mühsam und man war schon am rätseln ob du jemals kapierst, das deine Definition falsch ist. 



> Außerdem müßte dir ja auch aufgefallen sein, das in "meinen" Threads hier im wesentlichen immer nur relativ weniger und meist die gleichen Leute kritisch auftreten und von oben herab bestimmen wollen, was richtig und wichtig und was falsch und unwichtig ist.



Ja das ist mir aufgefallen und wenn man sich Threads von über einem Jahr anschaut wo genau diese User geantwortet haben, waren die User noch nicht so genervt auf dich zu sprechen. Ist dir das auch schon aufgefallen? 



> Vielleicht sollten einige hier auch mal darüber nachdenken, warum sich eben nicht mehr Leute an diesen Diskussionen beteiligen.



Ich kann dir die Lösung schon sagen und das wurde dir auch schon öfter direkt gesagt... genau die kommen sich verarscht von dir vor, um das jetzt mal in Umgangssprache auszudrücken. Scheinbar ist dir das ja noch immer nicht klar. 




> ... denn gerade die Leute hier im Forum, von denen ich über die letzten Jahre den Eindruck gewonnen habe, daß sie wirklich Ahnung haben, halten sich hier meist gepflegt zurück, warum ist das wohl so?



Schreib sie doch mal persönlich in einer PN an und frag diese Personen, am besten in deiner "provokanten" Art. 




> Mir war es schon immer recht egal, was andere von oder über mich denken, insbesondere wenn ich im Vorfeld schon merke, daß ein eher feindseeliges Klima mir gegenüber herrscht



Du springst der Front also entgegen egal was dir passiert? Du bist perfektes Kanonenfutter.  

Mir ist es aber auch egal was man über mich denkt, solange man keine Lügen über mich erzählt ist alles gut. 



> Teilweise hab ich mir das hier angewöhnt, denn ich hab in den 3 Jahren,  in denen ich nur Ärger mit dem letzten PC hatte immer wieder hier nach  Lösungen gesucht und leider meist keine gefunden, viele meine Fragen  wurden ignoriert bzw. nicht beantwortet, aus welchen Gründen auch  immer...
> Da gewöhnt man sich dann halt das nachbohren und provokanter Fragen bzw. provokantere Thesen aufstellen an.



Du hast also festgestellt das man dich teilweise ignoriert und sogar Fragen von dir nicht beantwortet... könnte das nicht auch an der Frage an sich liegen, weil zu einfach oder an der Art, weil zu "provokant"? 




> Also erst schreibst du meine Fragen seien ja gar nicht provokant und man könne sie auch einfach mit Hilfe von Google klären und dann machst du dir sorgen, daß ich mit meiner Vorgehensweise real mit manchen Menschen Probleme bekommen könnte?
> Fällt dir der Widerspruch auf?



Nein es bezog sich auf die letzten Fragen die du durch Google, also Selbstbemühung, beantworten hättest können und somit ist mir aufgefallen das sie gar nicht provokant gestellt waren, weil dort keine verbale Provokation stattfand, sondern nur die Frage an sich provokant sein konnte durch ihre Einfachkeit. Verstanden und soll ich das noch genauer ausführen?

Ich versuche es mal... du zeigst auf ein blaues Auto und fragst ständig ob es blau ist.  



> Leider merke ich von dem besagten Kreis hier, der mir meist genervt und beleidigend auf meine Fragen antwortet eben alles andere als Objektivität und eben darum ändere ich darauf hin auch meist nicht meine Meinung.



Du reagierst dann also mit Sturheit und bleibst bei deiner falschen Meinung, obwohl du dir bereits denkst (oder weißt) das sie falsch ist? Dann brauchst du dich nicht wundern wenn man dir gegenüber so reagiert.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Also dann erkläre ich dir halt nochmal.... wenn viele Leute sagen das eine GTX 1060 eine Mittelklassekarte ist und es sogar so in Zeitschriften steht (was mehrmals kommuniziert wurde) , dann muss das richtig sein und nicht das was du dir selbst definierst was die GTX 1060 für eine Güteklasse hat. Die mehrere Monate dauernde Diskussionen darüber waren mühsam und man war schon am rätseln ob du jemals kapierst, das deine Definition falsch ist.



Ach du meinst das mit der Grafikkarteneinstufung, ja da lag ich etwas daneben, weil ich nicht gut informiert war, was es so alles auf dem Markt gibt. Ich erinnerte mich da nur daran, wie ich es von früher kannte, da lagen zwischen den meist 3 GTX Versionen vielleicht rund 40% Leistungsunterschied, also zwischen der kleinsten und der größten Variante, oder hab ich auch das falsch in Erinnerung?
So groß wie aktuell der Leistungsunterschied zwischen der GTX 1060 und der GTX 1080 Ti tatsächlich ausfällt, kann man die GTX 1060 tatsächlich nicht mehr als Highend einstufen, aber auch das hab ich doch schon vor Wochen eingesehen, oder nicht? 
Warum ich mich damit so schwer tat? Ganz einfach, weil die Karten so enorm teuer geworden sind, nicht nur die Preissteigerung im letzten Jahr, sondern auch davor schon, wer zahlt schon mal eben locker 335 Euro für eine Einsteigerkarte und das in Zeiten, wo eigentlich die meisten eher immer weniger Geld haben, bzw. das Leben an sich immer teurer wird und es keine nennenswerten Zinsen mehr gibt?



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir aufgefallen und wenn man sich Threads von über einem Jahr anschaut wo genau diese User geantwortet haben, waren die User noch nicht so genervt auf dich zu sprechen. Ist dir das auch schon aufgefallen?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann dir die Lösung schon sagen und das wurde dir auch schon öfter direkt gesagt... genau die kommen sich verarscht von dir vor, um das jetzt mal in Umgangssprache auszudrücken. Scheinbar ist dir das ja noch immer nicht klar.



Hätte mir eigentlich klar sein müssen, das du das wieder so rum auslegst, es gibt da aber noch eine ganz andere Erklärung für. Nämlich das viele Leute hier, gerade die, die am meisten Ahnung haben genervt von dem Umgangston und der wenig objektiven Argumentationsweise besagter relativ kleinen Gruppe sind, die mir meist antwortet.
Gerade im Bezug auf die CPU-Wahl, um die es hier nicht primär geht ist mir immer wieder aufgefallen wie blauäugig einige sind, gerade wenns um die Frage Intel oder AMD geht.
Bei dem Thema allerdings gibt es dann auch ein paar Leute hier, die weitgehend meine Meinung teilen und sich damit an den Diskussionen beteiligt haben, das müßte dir auch aufgefallen sein. 
Und gerade diese Leute machen auf mich den Eindruck, wirklich Ahnung zu haben.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du springst der Front also entgegen egal was dir passiert? Du bist perfektes Kanonenfutter.
> 
> Mir ist es aber auch egal was man über mich denkt, solange man keine Lügen über mich erzählt ist alles gut.



Wir leben zum Glück in einer Demokratie, man darf seine Meinung vertreten, auch wenn es manche aufregt, warum sollte ich davon nicht Gebrauch machen?
Gerade meine Ausführungen zum Prozessorkauf und die Fallstrike des LGA-Sockels, die ich "am eigenen Leibe" bitter erfahren mußte, können manch anderen schon ähnliche bittere Erfahrungen erspart haben.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du hast also festgestellt das man dich teilweise ignoriert und sogar Fragen von dir nicht beantwortet... könnte das nicht auch an der Frage an sich liegen, weil zu einfach oder an der Art, weil zu "provokant"?



Damals, denn das ist schon ca. 2 Jahre her(!), hab ich es so gedeutet, daß mir eben keiner helfen kann, weil entweder meine Problembeschreibung nicht gut genug war, oder die Leute selbst zu wenig Ahnung hatten, vielleicht waren sie auch genervt, daß ich dauernt mir Problemen mit meinem Rechner komme, aber ich hab wirklich extrem gelitten mit dem Rechner von Ende 2013 bis Ende 2016, der bittere Höhepunkt war dann die zerstörte CPU und Board, abgesehen vom verlorenen Geldwert war ich da gar nicht mal so traurig drüber, weil ich die Kiste eh gehaßt habe die 3 Jahre, die sie meist eher schlecht als recht gelaufen ist und mir der unfähige PC-Bastelladen auch nicht helfen konnte oder wollte. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du reagierst dann also mit Sturheit und bleibst bei deiner falschen Meinung, obwohl du dir bereits denkst (oder weißt) das sie falsch ist? Dann brauchst du dich nicht wundern wenn man dir gegenüber so reagiert.



Nein, wenn ich überzeugt worde bin, falsch zu liegen, bleibe ich nicht bei meiner falschen Meinung, in dieser Hinsicht bin ich hier einigen voraus. 

Das Problem und der Grund, warum ich manches scheinbar nicht einsehe ist, daß ich denen, die hier meistens antworten eben keine wirkliche Ahnung zutraue. Denn es ist ja nunmal nicht so, daß man sich wirkliche Ahnung erkaufen kann, mit einem 2500 Euro PC, kauft man sich zweifelslos tolle Hardware, aber eben nicht zwangsläufig auch Wissen darüber!


----------



## Venom89 (15. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ach du meinst das mit der Grafikkarteneinstufung, ja da lag ich etwas daneben, weil ich nicht gut informiert war, was es so alles auf dem Markt gibt. Ich erinnerte mich da nur daran, wie ich es von früher kannte, da lagen zwischen den meist 3 GTX Versionen vielleicht rund 40% Leistungsunterschied, also zwischen der kleinsten und der größten Variante, oder hab ich auch das falsch in Erinnerung?



Jetzt Spiel es doch nicht runter. Dir wurde es zig mal gesagt, gezeigt, verlinkt... 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> So groß wie aktuell der Leistungsunterschied zwischen der GTX 1060 und der GTX 1080 Ti tatsächlich ausfällt, kann man die GTX 1060 tatsächlich nicht mehr als Highend einstufen, aber auch das hab ich doch schon vor Wochen eingesehen, oder nicht?



Nö es hat ewig gedauert. Mittelklasse. Noch mal zum üben.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warum ich mich damit so schwer tat? Ganz einfach, weil die Karten so enorm teuer geworden sind, nicht nur die Preissteigerung im letzten Jahr, sondern auch davor schon, wer zahlt schon mal eben locker 335 Euro für eine Einsteigerkarte und das in Zeiten, wo eigentlich die meisten eher immer weniger Geld haben, bzw. das Leben an sich immer teurer wird und es keine nennenswerten Zinsen mehr gibt?



Die Karten verkaufen sich offensichtlich mehr als gut. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hätte mir eigentlich klar sein müssen, das du das wieder so rum auslegst, es gibt da aber noch eine ganz andere Erklärung für. Nämlich das viele Leute hier, gerade die, die am meisten Ahnung haben genervt von dem Umgangston und der wenig objektiven Argumentationsweise besagter relativ kleinen Gruppe sind, die mir meist antwortet.



Gleiche Leier wie mit der 1060....
Die Menschen fühlen sich von dir verarscht. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gerade im Bezug auf die CPU-Wahl, um die es hier nicht primär geht ist mir immer wieder aufgefallen wie blauäugig einige sind, gerade wenns um die Frage Intel oder AMD geht.



Es geht dabei nicht um AMD oder Intel. 
Deine Argumente sind für 99% der Menschheit keine.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema allerdings gibt es dann auch ein paar Leute hier, die weitgehend meine Meinung teilen und sich damit an den Diskussionen beteiligt haben, das müßte dir auch aufgefallen sein.
> Und gerade diese Leute machen auf mich den Eindruck, wirklich Ahnung zu haben.


 
"Das müsste dir auch aufgefallen sein"
Der war gut 
Nein. Da gibt es glaube ich.... niemanden.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wir leben zum Glück in einer Demokratie, man darf seine Meinung vertreten, auch wenn es manche aufregt, warum sollte ich davon nicht Gebrauch machen?
> Gerade meine Ausführungen zum Prozessorkauf und die Fallstrike des LGA-Sockels, die ich "am eigenen Leibe" bitter erfahren mußte, können manch anderen schon ähnliche bittere Erfahrungen erspart haben.



Millionen von Menschen haben damit kein Problem.
Argument < kein Argument 
In der Kaufberatung wird so ein misst nicht erzählt. 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Damals, denn das ist schon ca. 2 Jahre her(!), hab ich es so gedeutet, daß mir eben keiner helfen kann, weil entweder meine Problembeschreibung nicht gut genug war, oder die Leute selbst zu wenig Ahnung hatten, vielleicht waren sie auch genervt, daß ich dauernt mir Problemen mit meinem Rechner komme, aber ich hab wirklich extrem gelitten mit dem Rechner von Ende 2013 bis Ende 2016, der bittere Höhepunkt war dann die zerstörte CPU und Board, abgesehen vom verlorenen Geldwert war ich da gar nicht mal so traurig drüber, weil ich die Kiste eh gehaßt habe die 3 Jahre, die sie meist eher schlecht als recht gelaufen ist und mir der unfähige PC-Bastelladen auch nicht helfen konnte oder wollte.



Jetzt hör doch endlich auf mit der Geschichte.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, wenn ich überzeugt worde bin, falsch zu liegen, bleibe ich nicht bei meiner falschen Meinung, in dieser Hinsicht bin ich hier einigen voraus.



Haben deine Hände nicht gekrampft, als du das geschrieben hast? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Problem und der Grund, warum ich manches scheinbar nicht einsehe ist, daß ich denen, die hier meistens antworten eben keine wirkliche Ahnung zutraue. Denn es ist ja nunmal nicht so, daß man sich wirkliche Ahnung erkaufen kann, mit einem 2500 Euro PC, kauft man sich zweifelslos tolle Hardware, aber eben nicht zwangsläufig auch Wissen darüber!



Du magst einfach keine Menschen, die dir nicht nach dem Mund reden.
Wenn diese auch noch bessere Hardware besitzen, können die keine Ahnung haben.. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (15. Januar 2018)

Man kann sich schon die Frage stellen warum Tim dann überhaupt noch mit anderen Leuten im Internet schreibt wenn er sich sowieso herauspickt auf welcher Basis er ihren Argumenten folgt oder sie ignoriert. Und meistens letzteres wählt. "Die können ja gar keine Ahnung haben worüber sie da schreiben, nur einen teuren Rechner gekauft und nichts dahinter". Ein klassischer Schutzmechanismus um das eigene Weltbild zu stärken.
Dass ein Argument für sich selbst stehen kann wenn es richtig ist -unabhängig davon wer es darlegt- fällt dabei flach. Und dass nach konsequentem ignorieren sämtlicher Fakten die nicht zur eigenen Meinung passen irgendwann nicht mehr das Händchen gehalten wird beim Widerlegen der falschen Auffassungen ist nur verständlich.

Es läuft doch darauf hinaus: wenn man mit dem Auto unterwegs ist und alle anderen einem mit Lichthupe entgegen kommen, was ist dann wahrscheinlicher: Dass die alle in der falschen Spur sind oder dass man selbst der Falschfahrer ist? Jaja ich weiß, manche schwimmen gerne gegen den Strom und die Mehrheit hat nicht immer recht. Hin und wieder ein wenig Selbstreflexion schadet aber nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Januar 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Jetzt Spiel es doch nicht runter. Dir wurde es zig mal gesagt, gezeigt, verlinkt...



Es muß einem aber auch erstmal selbst einleuchten, es kann auch gut sein, daß viele eine Meinung vertreten, die aber trotzdem nicht korrekt ist, oder die zumindest nicht eindeutig richtig ist.
Das Wort "Highend" wird oft gebraucht und oft auch für Dinge, die viele hier eben nicht als Highend einstufen.
Für mich war früher die gesamte GTX-Serie Highend, nun aber hab ich eingesehen, daß der Leistungsunterschied zwischen der kleinsten GTX und der größten, so immens ist, daß man nicht alle in einen Topf werfen kann.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Die Karten verkaufen sich offensichtlich mehr als gut.



Keine Ahnung ob das so ist, außerdem selbst wenn, ist ja noch die Frage in welchen Regionen/Ländern mehr oder weniger viele verkauft werden.
Letztendlich ist es aber wie oft auch bei den Autos, man sieht erstaunlich viele recht neue teure Autos, obwohl die Neuwagen immer teurer werden und obwohl fast alle immer über zu wenig Geld klagen, viele leben eben über ihre Verhältnisse, geben unnütz Geld aus, was ihnen später mal ganz bitter irgendwo fehlen wird.
Von mir aus kann jeder kaufen was er will, ich bevormunde da niemanden, aber ich meine es durchaus gut mit meinen Ratschlägen Hardware mit bedacht einzukaufen, nur das was man auch wirklich braucht und ggf. auch mal die Grafikeinstellungen runter zu regeln, anstelle eines Garfikkartenneukaufes, denn man sieht im Spiel oft kaum was von höchsten Details und FSAA usw. gegenüber etwas moderateren Einstellungen.
Bei CPUs ist es ähnlich, ich hab hier schon einigen sehr mit Beratung geholfen, auch wenn du dir das sicher nicht vorstellen kannst, weil es nicht in dein Weltbild über mich paßt. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Gleiche Leier wie mit der 1060....
> Die Menschen fühlen sich von dir verarscht.



Ach jetzt kannst du schon für alle sprechen? 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Es geht dabei nicht um AMD oder Intel.
> Deine Argumente sind für 99% der Menschheit keine.



Bevor mir vor einem Jahr CPU und Board kaputt gingen, wären es für mich auch keine Argumente gewesen, danach aber sehr wohl, warum soll ich nicht andere vor ähnlich schlimmen Erfahrungen warnen?
Mit den 99% liegst du sehr weit daneben, auch wenn es gar nicht so wenigen anscheinend egal ist wie solide eine Hardware verarbeitet ist.



Venom89 schrieb:


> "Das müsste dir auch aufgefallen sein"
> Der war gut
> Nein. Da gibt es glaube ich.... niemanden.



Schau nur als Beispiel einfach mal auf meine Kontaktliste, dann siehst du wen ich als wirklich fachkompetent einstufe, zusammen mit brauchbarem Sozialverhalten.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Du magst einfach keine Menschen, die dir nicht nach dem Mund reden.
> Wenn diese auch noch bessere Hardware besitzen, können die keine Ahnung haben..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



So ziemlich jeder hier im Forum hat "bessere", sprich schnellere Hardware als ich, also was heißt das schon?
Stufe ich deswegen alle als ahnungslos ein? 

Ich merke schon an Hand des Schreibstils und dem Verhalten oft, wer Ahnung hat und wer nicht, denn diejenigen die schnell anderen gegenüber persönlich werden, wenn diese andere Meinungen vertreten haben in der Regel keine fachliche Ahnung, denn hätten sie diese, bräuchten sie ja nicht persönlich zu werden!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ach du meinst das mit der Grafikkarteneinstufung, ja da lag ich etwas daneben, weil ich nicht gut informiert war, was es so alles auf dem Markt gibt. Ich erinnerte mich da nur daran, wie ich es von früher kannte, da lagen zwischen den meist 3 GTX Versionen vielleicht rund 40% Leistungsunterschied, also zwischen der kleinsten und der größten Variante, oder hab ich auch das falsch in Erinnerung?



Ja teilweise bist du da auch auf dem Irrweg der Erinnerung, den das GTX Präfix betraf früher wirklich nur das High End Segment und Nvidia führte noch die Präfixe LE, GS, GT, GTS oder sogar noch früher Ultra. Bis das Management meinte das GTX reicht völlig für die gesamte Kollektion. 



> ... aber auch das hab ich doch schon vor Wochen eingesehen, oder nicht?



Ja das dachte ich bis du wieder von der GTX 1060 als Oberklasse sprachst. 



> Warum ich mich damit so schwer tat?



Das fragte ich doch gar nicht. 

Ist die Frage die du dir selbst stellst und beantwortest ein Erklärungsversuch, um dich nicht selbst reflektieren zu müssen? 



> Hätte mir eigentlich klar sein müssen, das du das wieder so rum auslegst, es gibt da aber noch eine ganz andere Erklärung für.



Sicher gibt es die, mal wieder ein Weg sich nicht als den, der auf dem Irrweg ist betrachten zu müssen. 




> Bei dem Thema allerdings gibt es dann auch ein paar Leute hier, die weitgehend meine Meinung teilen und sich damit an den Diskussionen beteiligt haben, das müßte dir auch aufgefallen sein.
> Und gerade diese Leute machen auf mich den Eindruck, wirklich Ahnung zu haben.



Ich habe schon nun mehrmals gesagt das ich weder für Intel noch für AMD bin und in meiner PC Geschichte schon beide Hersteller in meinen Rechnern hatte. 

Ich finde deine Argumentation gegen Intel ist in meinen Augen nur ein Mittel dir einzureden Intel einfach nicht mehr kaufen zu müssen... egal ob sie besser abschneiden in Spielen oder Anwendungen, weil du einfach nur Fehler vorschiebst die man als Normaluser nicht in Betracht zieht. 

Du bist mir zum Beispiel der Einzige mir bekannte User, der die PCB-Dicke als absolutes No Go Argument für einen Kauf ansieht. 
Das man aber auch als User die Wahl hat, einfach einen leichteren Kühler zu kaufen bei Zweifel, ziehst du erst gar nicht erst in Erwägung. 

Das du User Aufgrund ihrer Sozialkompetenz als übertrieben "Ahnungslose" hinstellst, ist von dir auch mal wieder eine so gewagte These die in keinem Zusammenhang steht. 

Es gibt durchaus Menschen deren Sozialkompetenz gegen Null geht, aber ihre Fachkompetenz liegt weit über dem Durchschnitt. 



> Wir leben zum Glück in einer Demokratie, man darf seine Meinung vertreten, auch wenn es manche aufregt, warum sollte ich davon nicht Gebrauch machen?



Da habe ich doch gar nichts gegen. Habe ich dir irgendwann mal den Mund verboten? Im Gegenteil ich will dich irgendwann mal verstehen warum du so bist wie du bist, aber du lässt es nicht eindeutig durchblicken, weil du dich teilweise selbst widersprichst, wenn man sich Aussagen von dir im Kontext mal zu Gemüte führt. Das du innerhalb eines Threads da sehr bemüht bist es nicht zu machen ist auffallend (obwohl es nicht immer gelingt), aber ist halt im Kontext deiner Threads gesehen leider nicht  immer so. 



> Gerade meine Ausführungen zum Prozessorkauf und die Fallstrike des LGA-Sockels, die ich "am eigenen Leibe" bitter erfahren mußte, können manch anderen schon ähnliche bittere Erfahrungen erspart haben.



Nur wissen die Leute nicht das diese Erfahrung erst im Laufe des letzten Jahres anfing und du vorher 20 Jahre (nach deiner eigenen Aussage) nicht einen Prozessor aus irgendeinem Sockel genommen hast. 

Ich sage dir das ich seit Einführung des LGA Sockels nicht einen einzigen Fehler hatte weder dem Sockel an sich geschuldet noch durch Eigenverschulden. 

Ich frage dich jetzt völlig ernsthaft nur im Vergleich von uns beiden... wer kann also hier mehr Erfahrung vorweisen du oder ich? 



> ... Ende 2016, der bittere Höhepunkt war dann die zerstörte CPU und Board, abgesehen vom verlorenen Geldwert war ich da gar nicht mal so traurig drüber, weil ich die Kiste eh gehaßt habe die 3 Jahre, die sie meist eher schlecht als recht gelaufen ist und mir der unfähige PC-Bastelladen auch nicht helfen konnte oder wollte.



Ende 2016 wurde aus den Vermutungen Gewissheit, weil du den Prozessor entnommen hast und dort Ungereimtheiten festgestellt hast. Ab da habe ich dann deine Threads bewusst verfolgt und das du um das Geld nicht traurig warst ist eine sorry... glatte Lüge, denn du hast regelrecht rumgejammert wie sowas teures nur so schlecht konstruiert worden sein kann immer und immer wieder. Soviel zum Thema Selbstreflektion... scheinbar verschwimmt deine Erinnerung in diesem Thema auffallend. 



> Denn es ist ja nunmal nicht so, daß man sich wirkliche Ahnung erkaufen kann, mit einem 2500 Euro PC, kauft man sich zweifelslos tolle Hardware, aber eben nicht zwangsläufig auch Wissen darüber!



Diese These hat auch keiner aufgestellt da bin ich mir sicher. Was bringt dich eigentlich immer auf solch schräge Thesen? Reine Provokation des Gegenübers....


----------



## amdahl (16. Januar 2018)

> Wir leben zum Glück in einer Demokratie, man darf seine Meinung  vertreten, auch wenn es manche aufregt, warum sollte ich davon nicht  Gebrauch machen?


Hat er das jetzt wirklich gebracht? Sich in einer Diskussion auf Meinungsreiheit zu berufen ist das stärkste Indiz dafür dass man keine schlüssigen Argumente hat. Eine Bankrotterklärung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ja teilweise bist du da auch auf dem Irrweg der Erinnerung, den das GTX Präfix betraf früher wirklich nur das High End Segment und Nvidia führte noch die Präfixe LE, GS, GT, GTS oder sogar noch früher Ultra. Bis das Management meinte das GTX reicht völlig für die gesamte Kollektion.



Ok, dann hatte ich das ja eigentlich richtig in Erinnerung und hab es nur falsch auf die heutige Generation angewendet, damit kann ich leben.
Das einzige was zum Einsteiger bzw. Mittelklasse-Segment dann nicht paßt ist der Preis, auch schon vor dem Mining-Boom, die Rechenleistung der GTX 1060 6 GB aber ist schon brachial, wenn man nicht über FHD spielt, wer braucht da wirklich noch mehr Leistung?
Sicher macht dies aber die GTX 1060 noch zu keiner Highend-Karte, das hab ich eingesehen.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ja das dachte ich bis du wieder von der GTX 1060 als Oberklasse sprachst.



Zwischen Mittelklasse und Oberklasse ist aber auch nicht viel Luft, so weitab fand ich diese Formulierung von mir dann nun auch wieder nicht, insbesondere da ich ja von meiner werkseitig stark übertakteten Karte sprach, die dazu noch einen für die Chipleistung übertrieben ausgelegten Kühler drauf hat.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich habe schon nun mehrmals gesagt das ich weder für Intel noch für AMD bin und in meiner PC Geschichte schon beide Hersteller in meinen Rechnern hatte.
> 
> Ich finde deine Argumentation gegen Intel ist in meinen Augen nur ein Mittel dir einzureden Intel einfach nicht mehr kaufen zu müssen... egal ob sie besser abschneiden in Spielen oder Anwendungen, weil du einfach nur Fehler vorschiebst die man als Normaluser nicht in Betracht zieht.
> 
> ...



Das du nicht der subjektivste hier bist, hab ich auch gar nicht behauptet, dennoch finde ich dieses Argument jetzt etwas schwach.
Man muß bedenken, daß aktuelle Intel-CPUs schon ab Werk meist einen bescheidenen Wärmeübergang haben, weil der Heatspreader nicht verlötet ist, dazu takten sie extrem hoch und werden bei AVX auch sehr heiß, das verlangt doch nach einer guten Kühlung und nicht jeder möchte dabei dann das Gefühl haben in der Nähe eines Flughafens zu sitzen. 
Hier finde ich es einfach nur fair direkt zu vergleichen, AMD vs. Intel, welche CPU welchen Herstellers kommt mit der breiten Masse der schweren Kühler besser klar? 
(Das war gerade eine rethorische Frage!) 

Trotzdem habe ich nichts grundsätzlich gegen Intel-CPUs, ich erkenne seit eh und je an, daß Intel die höhere Monoleistung bietet und wenn ich nur nach Rechenleistung gehen würde, wäre Intel Coffeelake auch nach wie vor mein Favorit. Ich möchte aber langfristig so wenig Geld wie möglich für Hardware, erstrecht nicht für Reparaturen investieren müssen, habe genug durch Schäden verloren, möchte eine kühle CPU die ich lautlos kühlen kann, auch ohne Wasserkühlung oder 1,2 kg Brocken.
Außerdem möchte ich fürs Geld möglichst viele Kerne, zwecks Zukunftssicherheit, dies aber nicht allzu teuer bezahlen müssen, ergo ist Intel raus aus meiner Kaufplanung.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das du User Aufgrund ihrer Sozialkompetenz als übertrieben "Ahnungslose" hinstellst, ist von dir auch mal wieder eine so gewagte These die in keinem Zusammenhang steht.
> 
> Es gibt durchaus Menschen deren Sozialkompetenz gegen Null geht, aber ihre Fachkompetenz liegt weit über dem Durchschnitt.



Grundsätzlich hast du damit zwar recht, meine Erfahrung hat mir aber gezeigt, daß Menschen mit guten Fachkenntnissen meist mit ihren Argumenten überzeugen können und keine persönlichen Angriffe auf Andersdenkende benötigen, insbesondere in solch einer Umgebung wie hier, wo es nur um den privaten Meinungsaustausch geht und nicht um Geld oder Forschungsaufträge etc..



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Da habe ich doch gar nichts gegen. Habe ich dir irgendwann mal den Mund verboten? Im Gegenteil ich will dich irgendwann mal verstehen warum du so bist wie du bist, aber du lässt es nicht eindeutig durchblicken, weil du dich teilweise selbst widersprichst, wenn man sich Aussagen von dir im Kontext mal zu Gemüte führt. Das du innerhalb eines Threads da sehr bemüht bist es nicht zu machen ist auffallend (obwohl es nicht immer gelingt), aber ist halt im Kontext deiner Threads gesehen leider nicht  immer so.



Soviel wie ich die letzten Monate hier argumentiert habe und so oft wie ich dabei das Gefühl hatte gegen eine Wand zu rennen ist es doch nicht verwunderlich, daß ich in meinen Begründungen nicht immer komplett auf einer Linie bleiben konnte. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich ja sogar wieder in Erwägung gezogen Intel Coffeelake zu kaufen, bevor der Kühler-Gate-Thread von PCGH erstellt wurde, danach fühlte ich mich in meinen schlimmsten Befürchtungen bestätigt.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nur wissen die Leute nicht das diese Erfahrung erst im Laufe des letzten Jahres anfing und du vorher 20 Jahre (nach deiner eigenen Aussage) nicht einen Prozessor aus irgendeinem Sockel genommen hast.



Stimmt nicht ganz, dann hast du da nicht aufgepaßt , ich hab damals einen Intel 486 DX4 100 MHz montiert, damals noch im PGA-Sockel und dabei sogar eine Pin verbogen. Das war damals wohl mein Fehler und so schnell wie er entstanden ist, hatte ich die Pin auch mit einfachem Werkzeug wieder gerade gebogen und alles war gut. 
Allerdings ist das knapp über 20 Jahre her!



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich sage dir das ich seit Einführung des LGA Sockels nicht einen einzigen Fehler hatte weder dem Sockel an sich geschuldet noch durch Eigenverschulden.



Glaub ich dir und ich hab auch nie und nirgends behauptet, daß es mit LGA-Sockeln reihenweise Probleme gab oder geben wird.
Vielleicht trifft es nur jeden 100.000sten User oder jeden 10-Millionsten oder noch seltener, das ist reine Spekulation, aber es ändert nichts an der Tatsache das PGA und das was AMD momentan mit Ryzen an CPUs ausliefert äußerlich robuster ist, zum einen durch PGA, zum anderen durch das dickere Substrat und die Verlötung des Heatspreaders, dazu noch durch den echt guten boxed-Kühler, durch den man sogar zu allem Überfluss noch meist auf teure und schwere Aftermarket-Kühler verzichten kann, sofern man nicht doll übertakten möchte und kein ultra-silent-Freak ist.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ende 2016 wurde aus den Vermutungen Gewissheit, weil du den Prozessor entnommen hast und dort Ungereimtheiten festgestellt hast. Ab da habe ich dann deine Threads bewusst verfolgt und das du um das Geld nicht traurig warst ist eine sorry... glatte Lüge, denn du hast regelrecht rumgejammert wie sowas teures nur so schlecht konstruiert worden sein kann immer und immer wieder. Soviel zum Thema Selbstreflektion... scheinbar verschwimmt deine Erinnerung in diesem Thema auffallend.



Klar hab ich gejammert und ich tu es immer noch, wenn ich an das verbrannte Geld denke. Noch schlimmer ist, daß ich nicht 100%ig sicher wissen kann, woran es lag und das wohl auch nie heraus finden werde.
Mir tut es um das Geld leid, nicht aber um den PC an sich, den hab ich wirklich hassen gelernt in den 3 Jahren wo er ein Problem nach dem anderen produzierte, ich hab nicht nur einmal den starken Reiz verspürt da mal gerne ordentlich gegen zu treten, aber gemacht hab ich es trotzdem nie. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Diese These hat auch keiner aufgestellt da bin ich mir sicher. Was bringt dich eigentlich immer auf solch schräge Thesen? Reine Provokation des Gegenübers....



Gute Frage, aber so wie manche hier auftreten, fand ich den Seitenhieb mal ganz angebracht an dieser Stelle.
Außerdem was regt dich das auf, damit bist du ja nun wirklich nicht angesprochen!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, dann hatte ich das ja eigentlich richtig in Erinnerung und hab es nur falsch auf die heutige Generation angewendet, damit kann ich leben.



Ja nach deiner Auffassung falsch angewendet und nach unserer auch. 

Nur das du lange gebraucht hast deine persönliche Definition zu überdenken und als Fehler einzusehen. Nach einer monatelangen Diskussion mit Usern die sich auskennen oder es zumindest in der Printmedien gelesen haben und dir dieses Wissen zukommen lassen ließen... mit deiner ständigen Weigerung durch deine Definition die du mehr zugelassen hast, als die indirekte Kompetenz der Fachredakteure durch die User. 

Darum ging es doch und da ist es nur verständlich, daß man irgendwann den "Verstand" verliert und auch mal dem Gegenüber etwas verbal Kontra gibt und an seiner Persönlichkeit zweifelt. 

Stell dir vor du weißt etwas zu 100% und triffst dann auf einen der nur seine falsche Definition zulässt. Da bleibt selbst ein Gemütsmensch nicht ewig ruhig. 



> Das einzige was zum Einsteiger bzw. Mittelklasse-Segment dann nicht paßt ist der Preis, auch schon vor dem Mining-Boom



Das ist wahr, aber diese Argumentation hat ja nichts mit deiner Behauptung von damals zu tun. 



> ... die Rechenleistung der GTX 1060 6 GB aber ist schon brachial, wenn man nicht über FHD spielt, wer braucht da wirklich noch mehr Leistung?



Ich z. B. hätte ich mir sonst die GTX 1070 geholt? Denn meine Erfahrungen sagen mir das die GTX in wenigen Jahren abkackt und ich dann noch Reserven habe die ich jetzt in die Grafik stecken kann. 



> ... die dazu noch einen für die Chipleistung extrem ausgelegten Kühler drauf hat.



Er ist nicht schlecht, aber es gibt bessere ich sage nur Wakü.  




> Das du nicht der subjektivste hier bist, hab ich auch gar nicht behauptet, dennoch finde ich dieses Argument jetzt etwas schwach.



Das ich nicht immer der Brave bin weiß ich, aber das will ich auch gar nicht. [emoji14]




> Man muß bedenken, daß Intel-CPUs schon ab Werk einen bescheidenen Wärmeübergang haben, weil der Heatspreader nicht verlötet ist, dazu takten sie extrem hoch und werden bei AVX auch sehr heiß, das verlangt doch nach einer guten Kühlung und nicht jeder möchte dabei dann das Gefühl haben in der Nähe eines Flughafens zu sein.



Nicht jeder Übertaktet und auch wenn ich nicht glücklich bin über die von Intel verwendete TIM bleibt sie im Normalfall (User setzen die CPU ein und takten nicht, was die große Masse ist.) halt völlig im Rahmen der Spezifikationen von Intel. Nebenbei bietet sie uns OC-Freaks die CPU zu köpfen, ohne das man die CPU zerstört durch die Lötung. 

Ich sehe sowas dann aus dem positiven Blickwinkel. 



> Soviel wie ich die letzten Monate hier argumentiert habe und so oft wie ich das Gefühl hatte gegen eine Wand dabei zu rennen ist es doch nicht verwunderlich, daß ich in meinen Begründungen nicht immer komplett auf einer Linie geblieben bin.



Spricht aber nicht für deine Konsequenz, andere sehen darin Wackelmütigkeit und die habe ich dir ja nun auch schon öfter vorgeworfen. Schön das du nun diese Sache zugibst. 

Warum denn nicht gleich so?  




> Stimmt nicht, dann hast du da nicht aufgepaßt



Ich habe sehr wohl aufgepasst, denn das du 20 Jahre keine CPU aus ihrem Sockel gehoben hast war in deiner Einleitung zum i7 4770K Thread im Januar 2017, also sag nicht das es nicht stimmt.

Da reagiere ich allergisch drauf.  




> Glaub ich dir und ich hab auch nie und nirgends behauptet, daß es mit LGA-Sockeln reihenweise Probleme gab oder geben wird.



Ob du mir glaubst war nicht meine Frage! Es ging mir um die Erfahrung in dem Thema und wer mehr dazu beitragen könnte und dazu gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten ein eindeutiges "Ich" oder "Du". 




> Klar hab ich gejammert und ich tu es immer noch....



Fällt schwer zuzugeben das man gelogen hat und genau sowas ist einfach... inakzeptabel. Mach sowas nicht, das bringt nur noch mehr User gegen dich auf, wenn man das hier liest. Ich meins echt nur gut... dieses Hin und Her mit Tatsachenverdrehung kann nur nach hinten losgehen. 



> Gute Frage, aber so wie manche hier auftreten, fand ich den Seitenhieb mal ganz angebracht an dieser Stelle.
> Außerdem was regt dich das auf, damit bist du ja nun wirklich nicht angesprochen!



Ich weiß manchmal kann ich gute Fragen stellen. 

Ich bin Waage und die mögen keinen Zank und Streit. Übrigens den Smiley lass bei Sachen die du so meinst wie du es schreibst weg, denn der bedeutet das man es nicht so ernst meint wie es geschrieben wurde. Ich könnte mich jetzt also von dir veräppelt vorkommen... nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ja nach deiner Auffassung falsch angewendet und nach unserer auch.
> 
> Nur das du lange gebraucht hast deine persönliche Definition zu überdenken und als Fehler einzusehen. Nach einer monatelangen Diskussion mit Usern die sich auskennen oder es zumindest in der Printmedien gelesen haben und dir dieses Wissen zukommen lassen ließen... mit deiner ständigen Weigerung durch deine Definition die du mehr zugelassen hast, als die indirekte Kompetenz der Fachredakteure durch die User.
> 
> ...



Mag sein, trotzdem gibts da immer noch eine große Spanne wie man reagieren kann. Ich selbst beharre nicht unbedingt immer auf meinem Recht, auch wenn ich 100%ig sicher bin, denn ich möchte mit Personen die mir wichtig sind, nicht um jeden Preis einen Streit vom Zaune brechen, womöglich noch über irgendeine Lapalie.

Was die GTX 1060 angeht, mir scheint als würde das Marketing von NVidia es so wollen, daß der normale Käufer annimmt, es handelt sich um eine Highend-Karte, weil GTX früher die Highend-Klasse war, somit wäre ich dieser Strategie auf den Leim gegangen, was aber nicht schlimm ist, weil ich die Karte so oder so gekauft hätte, ob nun von Asus oder MSI, aber die 1060 schien mir der ideale Aufrüstschritt damals von meiner GTX 660 aus gesehen. Da ich bei der Asus-Karte das Spiel Mafia III als kostenlose Dreingabe bekommen habe, was ich mir sonst sowieso gekauft hätte und für den ganzen Spaß damals wie erwähnt "nur" 335 Euro bezahlt habe, war es kein so schlechter Kauf.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Übertaktet und auch wenn ich nicht glücklich bin über die von Intel verwendete TIM bleibt sie im Normalfall (User setzen die CPU ein und takten nicht, was die große Masse ist.) halt völlig im Rahmen der Spezifikationen von Intel. Nebenbei bietet sie uns OC-Freaks die CPU zu köpfen, ohne das man die CPU zerstört durch die Lötung.
> 
> Ich sehe sowas dann aus dem positiven Blickwinkel.



Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, willst du die fehlende Verlötung jetzt noch als Feature von Intel anpreisen? 
Nein, im ernst, der8auer hat doch glaub ich mal ein Video gemacht, wo er auch eine damals noch verlötete Intel CPU mit seinem Spezial-Tool geköpft hat.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Spricht aber nicht für deine Konsequenz, andere sehen darin Wackelmütigkeit und die habe ich dir ja nun auch schon öfter vorgeworfen. Schön das du nun diese Sache zugibst.
> 
> Warum denn nicht gleich so?



Überleg mal wieviel ich in den letzten Monaten hier geschrieben habe, wie schwer es mir von einigen immer wieder gemacht wurde, wie ich attackiert wurde... Da kommt es vor, daß man sich auch mal ungewollt auch über Monate hinweg ein wenig selbst widerspricht, oder es auf andere zumindest so wirkt.
Außerdem meine ich auch nie behauptet zu haben die Weißheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben, was PC-Hardware angeht. Ich kenn mich gemessen an normalen 0815-PC-Käufern zwar echt gut aus, aber von einem Profi bin ich noch weit entfernt. Es kommt vor daß ich Dinge zu verstehen meine und irgendwann merke, daß es doch so nicht hin hauen kann, dann ändere ich halt behutsam den Kurs, aber geht das nicht jedem ab und an mal so?
Außerdem kann man über so lange Zeiträume in so vielen Threads auch schlicht und einfach mal vergessen, was man früher zum gleichen Thema exakt geschrieben hat.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr wohl aufgepasst, denn das du 20 Jahre keine CPU aus ihrem Sockel gehoben hast war in deiner Einleitung zum i7 4770K Thread im Januar 2017, also sag nicht das es nicht stimmt.
> 
> Da reagiere ich allergisch drauf.



Jetzt wirst du aber spitzfindig, das könnte wirklich etwa Spätsommer 1996 gewesen sein, genauer weiß ich es nicht mehr.
Hat sich denn in den Monaten, die zu den 20 Jahren fehlen so viel getan? 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ob du mir glaubst war nicht meine Frage! Es ging mir um die Erfahrung in dem Thema und wer mehr dazu beitragen könnte und dazu gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten ein eindeutiges "Ich" oder "Du".



Von mir aus du, wenn dir das so wichtig ist! 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Fällt schwer zuzugeben das man gelogen hat und genau sowas ist einfach... inakzeptabel. Mach sowas nicht, das bringt nur noch mehr User gegen dich auf, wenn man das hier liest. Ich meins echt nur gut... dieses Hin und Her mit Tatsachenverdrehung kann nur nach hinten losgehen.



Hmm, da kann ich dir jetzt gerade nicht ganz folgen, wo hab ich direkt gelogen?
Ich hab vielleicht mal hier und da übertrieben oder untertrieben, aber direkt gelogen hab ich nie, ich hab am Anfang nach dem Defekt Anfang 2017 gejammert, geflucht und vor Wut geschäumt, heute hat sich das etwas abgemildert, aber glücklich bin ich darüber heute auch noch nicht. Die CPU hätte mir leistungsmäßig noch lange gereicht, aber der Rechner lief nie vertrauenswürdig stabil, glücklich war ich mit ihm nie wirklich, sonst hätte ich ihn nicht auseinander gerupft. Zum Glück bin ich mir keines Fehlers meinerseits bewußt, so daß ich zumindest nicht mir selbst die Schuld geben muß, das ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran, daß ich so früher viel Geld ausgeben muß, als es sonst eigentlich nötig gewesen wäre.
Könnte ich die Zeit nochmal auf 2013 zurück drehen und hätte die Wahl zwischen a) i7-4770K mit gutem Board und b) AMD FX-8350 mit gutem Board, was ihn dauerhaft unter Volllast bei stabilem Takt und sogar noch mit OC halten kann, würde ich mich für b) entscheiden, weil ich einfach mehr Vertrauen in die Solidität hätte, auch wenn mir bewußt ist da weniger Rechenleistung und mehr Energieverbrauch zu haben.
Das mag rational erstmal unverständlich klingen, aber nach den 3 Jahren Folter durch den i7-PC, genau so hat sich das nämlich angefühlt, hätte ich keinesfalls wieder das gleiche gekauft. Es ging so weit, daß ich das PC-Hobby ganz an den Nagel hängen wollte, ebenso als die Kiste dann ganz kaputt ging.
Da haben mich dann hier im Forum aber zum Glück einige wenige motiviert und überzeugt künftig die PCs selbst zu bauen und bei einen seriösen Händler die Teile zu bestellen, nach dem ganzen hin und her basteln traue ich mir das jetzt auch zu, notfalls habe ich oft ja sogar 4 Wochen Rückgaberecht.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich weiß manchmal kann ich gute Fragen stellen.
> 
> Ich bin Waage und die mögen keinen Zank und Streit. Übrigens den Smiley lass bei Sachen die du so meinst wie du es schreibst weg, denn der bedeutet das man es nicht so ernst meint wie es geschrieben wurde. Ich könnte mich jetzt also von dir veräppelt vorkommen... nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.



Ich meine ja vieles auch nicht so ernst, wie es ohne Smileys wirken würde, die machen schon Sinn und ich denke, daß ich sie auch ganz ordentlich einsetze.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, im ernst, der8auer hat doch glaub ich mal ein Video gemacht, wo er auch eine damals noch verlötete Intel CPU mit seinem Spezial-Tool geköpft hat.



Davon weiß ich nichts, aber primär hat er das Tool entwickelt Aufgrund der TIM. 



> Da kommt es vor, daß man sich auch mal ungewollt auch über Monate hinweg ein wenig selbst widerspricht, oder es auf andere zumindest so wirkt.
> ...kann man über so lange Zeiträume in so vielen Threads auch schlicht und einfach mal vergessen, was man früher zum gleichen Thema exakt geschrieben hat.



Es ging nicht um die exakte Schreibweise von Wörtern, sondern Widersprüche. 




> Jetzt wirst du aber spitzfindig, das könnte wirklich etwa Spätsommer 1996 gewesen sein, genauer weiß ich es nicht mehr.
> Hat sich denn in den Monaten, die zu den 20 Jahren fehlen so viel getan?



Spitzfindig? Du hast es geschrieben, also muss ich die Zahl als gegeben nehmen. 

Ja denn innerhalb von den Jahren des i486 ist aus dem PGA-ZIF Sockel ein LG Sockel geworden, das ist doch dein Stein des Anstoßes. 



> Von mir aus du, wenn dir das so wichtig ist!



Ja, denn dieses "um den heißen Brei Gerede" ist nicht so meins, das liegt dir mehr. Ich mag es kurz und präzise! 



> Hmm, da kann ich dir jetzt gerade nicht ganz folgen, wo hab ich direkt gelogen?



Du schriebst das Geld tat dir nicht leid was ja, angesichts deiner Jammerei um Selbiges, eine bewußte Falschausage war... somit gelogen. Hast du etwa dafür auch eine andere Definition als der Duden hergibt? 




> Ich meine ja vieles auch nicht so ernst, wie es ohne Smileys wirken würde, die machen schon Sinn und ich denke, daß ich sie auch ganz ordentlich einsetze.




Zumindest der Zwinker Smiley, in einem Satz der sich um eine ernst gemeinte Sache dreht, hat dort nichts zu suchen. 

Beispiele:

Du bist ein Idiot! (ernst gemeint) 

Du bist ein Idiot!  (nicht ernst gemeint) 


Du bist echt perfekt im Umgang mit Menschen. (ernst gemeint)

Du bist echt perfekt im Umgang mit Menschen.  (nicht erst gemeint)

Falls du meinst ich liege falsch kannst du gerne die Bedeutung des Zwinker Smileys googeln oder willst du da auch einen Diskussionskreis bilden. Glaub doch einem anderen Menschen einfach mal, wenn er dich auf einen Fehler hinweist... ist es wirklich so schwer für dich?


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Davon weiß ich nichts, aber primär hat er das Tool entwickelt Aufgrund der TIM.



Ich hatte da ja auch echt gestaunt, aber er hat das wohl wirklich getan:
YouTube



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Es ging nicht um die exakte Schreibweise von Wörtern, sondern Widersprüche.



Um Rechtschreibung ging es mir auch nicht, ich meinte schon auch den Inhalt, bei gefühlt tausenden Postings kann ich es für mich nicht ausschließen mir auch mal zu widersprechen.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du schriebst das Geld tat dir nicht leid was ja, angesichts deiner  Jammerei um Selbiges, eine bewußte Falschausage war... somit gelogen.  Hast du etwa dafür auch eine andere Definition als der Duden hergibt?



Ich kann mich ehrlich gerade überhaupt nicht daran erinnern mal geschrieben zu haben, daß mir der Verlust von ca. 550 Euro nicht leid tat!
Hast du da noch ein Zitat dazu, das würde mich jetzt echt interessieren?

Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann, daß ich aus Trotz über die kaputte CPU mal flappsig geschrieben habe, daß es mir egal war, weil das Ding in meinen Augen eh Schrott war und nie längere Zeit absolut rund lief.

Lügen ist für mich, wenn man vorsätzlich und ganz bewußt die Unwahrheit schreibt oder sagt, sowas mache ich nicht.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Zumindest der Zwinker Smiley, in einem Satz der sich um eine ernst gemeinte Sache dreht, hat dort nichts zu suchen.



Ich nutze auch oft Smileys um den Kontext etwas aufzulockern, den Zwinker Smiley nutze ich z.B. auch wenn ich einen ernst gemeinten Satz schreibe, aber davon ausgehe, daß mein Gegenüber nicht bereit ist, das was ich schreibe einzusehen oder anzuerkennen, dann bedeutet der Smiley für mich in diesem Fall sowas in der Art wie "nun denk mal drüber nach und geh in dich, klickert es endlich... oder willst du es wieder nur nicht zugeben..." Sicherlich ist der Smiley nicht 100%ig passend da, aber einen passenderen kenne ich dafür auch nicht.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Januar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ehrlich gerade überhaupt nicht daran erinnern mal geschrieben zu haben, daß mir der Verlust von ca. 550 Euro nicht leid tat!
> Hast du da noch ein Zitat dazu, das würde mich jetzt echt interessieren
> 
> Lügen ist für mich, wenn man vorsätzlich und ganz bewußt die Unwahrheit schreibt oder sagt, sowas mache ich nicht.




Bei der Definition sind wir uns einig. Diesmal muss ich mich bei dir entschuldigen, denn ich habe in dem Kontext das Wort "abgesehen" vor "vom Geld" überlesen ... hiermit behaupte ich also das Gegenteil. Dir tat das Geld leid und du hast deswegen gejammert.  




> Sicherlich ist der Smiley nicht 100%ig passend da, aber einen passenderen kenne ich dafür auch nicht.



Ich hätte einen ...


----------

